# Logo Fehlkauf?



## eisenkarl (20 März 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mir eine Logo! 230RCE 0BA8 zugelegt um meine Heizungspumpen damit zu regelen (Holzofen, Gasheizung, Pufferspeicher und 2 Magnetventile).
Leider habe ich erst beim Experimentieren gemerkt, dass die 230rce nicht mit analogen Temperatursensoren kann ohne Zusatzmodul.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich mit einer Logo! welche mit 24 Volt betrieben wird besser dran gewesen wäre, allerdings hätte ich dann mit Relais arbeiten müssen?!

Ich finde die Dokumentation auch etwas schwach (oder ich finde es nur nicht), aber ich frage mich, was ich überhaupt an Sensoren an die 230rce klemmen kann?
Oder kann ich hier nur Schalter bzw. Taster anklemmen und die Ausgänge schalten?

Danke für eure Hilfe schon mal...


----------



## shrimps (21 März 2015)

Hallo eisenkarl,
so wie ich das sehe, kannst du mit der 230er "fast nichts anfangen"...
Ich habe eine uralte 230er als Ministeuerung für Heizungskram im Keller und die kann auch nur 220v rein/raus !
Dann habe ich ne 0ba7 24v !
Die hat zusatzmodule für PT100 und zusätzliche Relaisausgänge dran.
Damit konnte ich dann Analoge Signale wie Temperatur oder Helligkeit verabeiten,

Da ich auch meine komplexe Pelletsteuerung gegen was eigenes tauschen will, bin ich ganz weg von den "kleinen" Logos.
Die sind mir 1. zu schnell am ENde was Ausbau angeht und 2. Die Programmierung ist nur auf FUP beschränkt.

Na ja, ich bin nun bei Beckhoff gelandet und versuche es mit einer BC9000 und kann hier herrlich viel "Kram" anklemmen.
Momentan werden es mehr als 8 PT1000 und etliche Relais für die Pumpen / Magnetventile etc.

Falls du Spaß dran hast, können wir uns gerne austauschen.

LG
Shrimps


----------



## GUNSAMS (21 März 2015)

Nur FUP ist nicht richtig, KOP geht auch.

Und nicht jede 24V Logo hat analoge Eingänge.

Analoge Eingänge (0-10V) haben die 12/24V DC sowie die reine 24V DC Variante.
Die Logo 24V AC/DC und die Logo 230V haben keine analogen Eingänge.
Die reine 24V DC hat Transistorausgänge, keine Relaisausgänge.
Die Logo 12/24V DC hat 4 Analogeingänge und 4 Relaisausgänge.


----------



## winnman (21 März 2015)

Und wenn du PT100 ohne Umsetzer auf 4-20mA hast benötigst du auf alle Fälle ein Zusatzmodul.


----------



## GUNSAMS (21 März 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Und wenn du PT100 ohne Umsetzer auf 4-20mA hast benötigst du auf alle Fälle ein Zusatzmodul.



Und wenn du einen Umsetzer mit 4-20mA nimmst, musst du noch einen 500 Ohm Widerstand hinzuziehen, weil die Basismodule nur 0-10V verarbeiten können (siehe meinem obigem Beitrag).


----------



## eisenkarl (21 März 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Antworten...
Also wer braucht eine nagelneue Logo 230rce?

Hab mir das Loxone angesehen und ich glaube da bin ich besser bedient.


----------



## Blockmove (21 März 2015)

Wenn es bei dir "nur" um Heizungsteuerung geht, dann würde ich dir zu einer TA UVR1611 raten.
http://www.ta.co.at/de/produkte/uvr1611/frei-programmierbare-regelung-uvr1611.html

Damit lassen sich viele Dinge (Gegenseitige Übernahme, Vorrangschaltungen, ...) realisieren.

Ansonsten werden Heizungsreglungen gerne massiv unterschätzt.
Es fängt immer an mit: "Ich brauch doch nur ...".
Wenn man dann nachfragt, dann stellt sich raus, dass für viele Funktion schon mal die Fühler fehlen bzw. eben direkt an die entsprechende Gerätesteuerung (Gaskessel, Holzkessel) gehen.
Das Ende vom Lied ist dann, dass die Gerätesteuerungen bis auf die Sicherheitsfunktionen deaktiviert werden und durch eine komplett neue Steuerung ersetzt werden müssen.

Also vorher genau nachdenken und planen erspart viel Zeit und Geld.
Viele Hersteller bieten die Möglichkeit ihre Kesselsteuerungen mit entsprechenden Modulen für Holzkessel zu erweitern.
Das ist manchmal der einfachste Weg. Also auch mal da nachschauen ...


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gravieren (21 März 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> dann würde ich dir zu einer TA UVR1611 raten.
> Ansonsten werden Heizungsreglungen gerne massiv unterschätzt.


*ACK*

Meine Empfehlung:
Günstige und zuverläßige, "nur" Heuzungs und Solarsteuerung UVR1611.
Da bekommt man schon etliche Temperatureingänge mit, die normalerweise dem Preis
einer Analog-EIngangskarte entspricht.

ODER
Gute SPS, ist dann eigentlich ein Hobby und relativ teuer.
Extreme Flexibilität.
Kann felxible auf alles mögliche erweitert werden.

Ich persönlich habe mich für eine Wago 750-880 entschieden.

Der Hardwarepreis ist schon relativ hoch im vergleich zu UVR:
ca. 400 für Controller
4 Stück Analogkarte für 16 Temperaturmessungen.
"PWM"-Ausgänge für die Drehzahlregelung der Solarpumpe  . . . 

Mach Spass und kann süchtig machen.


----------



## eisenkarl (22 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,

eine "stumpfe" Heizungsregelung  reicht leider nicht aus, ich habe eine umfangreiche Hausautomation  (Homematic) und die Werte der Temperaturen und Status der Pumpen sollen  hier mit einfliessen. Das Problem der Homematic Temperatursensoren ist,  dass diese ungenau und sehr träge sind.
Ich habe aber jetzt eine  Erweiterung gefunden, mit der ich per "cuxd, digitemp und Linkusbi" die  Homematic so erweitern kann, dass ich 1-wire Geräte einbinden kann.

Wenn jemand Interesse an der 230rce hat, kann er sich ja bei mir melden...


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2015)

Schau dir mal IP-Symcon oder fhem an.
Ich hab hier auch noch FS20 und Homematic laufen.
Die Verbindung dieser Systeme mit meiner Wago-SPS läuft über IP-Symcon.
Mein Bestreben ist, dass die einzelnen Systeme auch autark laufen.
Was machst du wenn deine CCU ausfällt? Bleibt dann die Heizung kalt.


----------



## mik_schreiber (26 April 2015)

Ich habe eine Logo für die Einzelraumregelung der Fussbodenheizung im Einsatz und dachte auch dran die Solar mit der logo zu steuern. Da man schnell an die Grenzen stösst war natürlich auch der Gedanke an die UVR16x2 (ca.700€+Sensoren) von Techn. Alternative. Allerdings wäre eine noch intelligenter und kostengünstigere Lösung auf Basis von Raspberry und dem UNIPI Board (Kosten ca. 200€ + Sensoren). Das UNIPI Board hat sogar 1Wire direkt integriert (bis zu 100 Sensoren und 8 Relais bzw. diverse andere Schnittstellen) und man hat natürlich den Vorteil dass man direkt über Ethernet und Webserver alles steuern kann (Alternativ gibt sogar eine Software die eine komplexe SPS realisiert)


----------



## Blockmove (26 April 2015)

mik_schreiber schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Logo für die Einzelraumregelung der Fussbodenheizung im Einsatz und dachte auch dran die Solar mit der logo zu steuern. Da man schnell an die Grenzen stösst war natürlich auch der Gedanke an die UVR16x2 (ca.700€+Sensoren) von Techn. Alternative. Allerdings wäre eine noch intelligenter und kostengünstigere Lösung auf Basis von Raspberry und dem UNIPI Board (Kosten ca. 200€ + Sensoren). Das UNIPI Board hat sogar 1Wire direkt integriert (bis zu 100 Sensoren und 8 Relais bzw. diverse andere Schnittstellen) und man hat natürlich den Vorteil dass man direkt über Ethernet und Webserver alles steuern kann (Alternativ gibt sogar eine Software die eine komplexe SPS realisiert)



Ein Raspi ist ein tolles Teil ... Ich hab selber einen in Verwendung.
ABER:
Es ist und bleibt eine Bastellösung. Wichtige Dinge wie z.B. eben Heizung würde ich persönlich hiermit nicht realisieren.
selbes gilt im Prinzip auch für OneWire.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tom... (26 April 2015)

Meine Heizung steuert eine PLM 707-1 von SABO.
CoDeSys Steuerung, Touch, Ethernet, USB, SD-Karte, EA-Ebene ( digital und analog, direkt PT 1000 fähig  ) und CAN-Bus mit zahllosen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten in einem Gerät - sagenhaft!


----------



## mik_schreiber (27 April 2015)

Mich wundert dass man in einem SPS Forum von Bastellösung spricht.
In den Augen eines Soltateurs bzw. Heizungsbauers sind alle Steuerungen die nicht aus der "Heizungsindustrie" kommen Bastellösungen.
Auch ein Steuerung mit  Sabo oder selbst UVR16xx sind dann Bastellösungen weil im Notfall ein Heizungsbauer nicht helfen kann.
Entscheidend ist doch nicht der Raspi sondern das Zusatzbord UNIPI welches die Schnittstellen zur Aussenwelt realisiert.
Was das Thema "wichtige Dinge" betrifft, sehe ich meine Heizung als das geringere Problem. Schlimmer finde ich da so manche Anwendung die der Hersteller als Referenz aufgeführt hat.


----------



## Blockmove (27 April 2015)

mik_schreiber schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass man in einem SPS Forum von Bastellösung spricht.
> In den Augen eines Soltateurs bzw. Heizungsbauers sind alle Steuerungen die nicht aus der "Heizungsindustrie" kommen Bastellösungen.
> Auch ein Steuerung mit  Sabo oder selbst UVR16xx sind dann Bastellösungen weil im Notfall ein Heizungsbauer nicht helfen kann.



Wie sieht es beim Raspi und beim UNIPI-Board mit der langfristigen Verfügbarkeit aus?
Und noch schlimmer:
Wie sieht es mit deiner Verfügbarkeit aus?

Unbestritten sind Bastellösungen technisch oft klasse und bieten mehr als die etablierten Lösungen der Markenhersteller.
Und das zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten.
Aber was ist, wenn *du* ausfällst?
Wer ist dann in der Lage das System im Störungsfall zum Laufen zu bringen?
Weder Heizungsbauer, Elektriker noch 99% aller SPS-Programmierer.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mik_schreiber (27 April 2015)

Genau das waren meine Worte. Wenn man keine "Bastellösung" haben will darf man nur Regelungen aus der Heizungsindustrie verwenden mit denen ein Installateur umgehen kann. Jede SPS fällt dann ebenfalls aus weil 99% der SPS Programmierer die Heizung nicht verstehen, und 99,9% der Solar-/Heizungsbauer die SPS Programmierung nicht verstehen. Daher finde ich es etwas verwegen das Eine oder das Andere als Bastellösung abzuwerten.

Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit:
- beim Raspberry ist dies Diskussion überflüssig, der wird länger verfügbar sein als die meisten SPS (40€ auf Reserve)
- beim UNIPI kann ich das nicht beantworten, wenn ich aber die Sicherheit haben will lege ich mir für 139€ das Teil auf Reserve
- Verfügbarkeit des jeweiligen Programmierers - das muss jeder für sich entscheiden und ist wohl unabhängig von der Steuerung. Es dürfte immer schwer sein, jemanden zu finden der sich nach ein paar Jahren in ein fremdes Programm einarbeitet.

Z.B. die von Tom aufgeführte Steuerung mit der Sabo PLM 707 ist sicher eine tolle Lösung aber kein Heizungsbauer wird daran was ändern können. Wo zieht man also die Grenze zu Bastellösungen?

Ich wollte nur eine weiter Möglichkeit aufführen, die im Kostenrahmen der !Logo ist aber viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Ich suche im Moment auch eine Lösung, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig ob ich mir den Aufwand antun soll und selber die Steuerung zu machen (egal ob SPS, RASPI SPS,RASPI Phyton, UVRxx) oder nur eine ganz dumme Solarsteuerung. Vorteil wäre natürlich die größere Effizienz, die "IP Einbindung" und Überwachung der Anlage. 

Mach auch keinen Sinn Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen, denn jeder kann selbst entscheiden was er bereit ist finanziell und an Zeit zu investieren. Ich jedenfalls bin froh wenn ich Alternativen habe und unter denen ich wählen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (27 April 2015)

mik_schreiber schrieb:


> Wo zieht man also die Grenze zu Bastellösungen?



Eine Grenze für mich ist z.B. OneWire.
Das System ist recht ekelhaft bei der Fehlersuche. Ein gestörter Sensor bringt unter Umständen das ganze System durcheinander.
Ein einfacher Sensortausch ist ohne Neukonfiguration auch nicht möglich.
Persönlich würde ich hier PT100 vorziehen. Natürlich kostet das dann aber deutlich mehr.


----------



## Elektroblitz (27 April 2015)

Hallo,
Onewire sehe ich auch kritisch. Dann eher die Temperatursensoren auf ein Eingangsmodul auch wenn es teuer ist.
MfG
Elektroblitz


----------



## Elektroblitz (27 April 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Raspi und beim UNIPI-Board mit der langfristigen Verfügbarkeit aus?
> Und noch schlimmer:
> Wie sieht es mit deiner Verfügbarkeit aus?
> 
> ...




Aber was ist, wenn *du* ausfällst?...

Dann kommt der Heizungsbauer, schaut sich die Anlage an, stellt fest das das Fachwissen für die Steuerung fehlt und schlägt vor die High Tech Steuerung auszubauen und auf 08/15 umzubauen...
MfG
 Elektroblitz


----------

